# Money cant buy chance to win



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News From Shinearama

*SHINEARAMA WAXSTOCK SLAP-UP FEED GIVEAWAY! *










*As part of Waxstock, the night before the event the exhibitors are attending a slap-up meal and night of drunken shenanigans on the evening of Saturday 6th July*.

Since Steve Hughes has sloped off to live in the land of firearms and deep-fried food (the U.S.) we have a spare seat for the meal and evening get-together. The evening is not open to the public, but we would like to donate our spare slot to one of our customers! The evening will include your meal and drinks, and a chance to hang out with Phil and Foxx and the other exhibitors who, let's face it, just are not as awesome as us.

How do you get to attend? Easy. Simply send Foxx and email ( [email protected] ) and make the title of your email "FEED ME!" and include in the email your name and whether you are an online customer or a walk-in shop customer.

We'll contact the lucky individual on WEDNESDAY 3rd JULY,so your email must be received before then!

The draw is open to existing Shinearama customers who will be attending Waxstock. The invite is for the Saturday evening get-together only and does not include accommodation or entry to Waxstock on the Sunday (ideally, you will already have arranged that anyway as you are attending Waxstock). So, get emailing in now, and good luck!​


----------

